# Vinnie agility video



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I made a couple more jumps for some exercises that I wanted to work on and taped it for my instructor. Vinnie is at the end - Frank is the dog that I am showing now - Robin is retired and Vinnie is just starting to work on some short sequencing.

I groomed Vinnie again today - I am really loving his lion trim. I took him down a bit shorter to get rid of some of the straglies and neaten things up.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Very nice, Marsha! Love watching Frank, Robin and Vinnie jumping, of course, and executing the tunnel and teeter obstacles. You say you make your jumps? It would be nice to have a practice course in the backyard for between class work. The video put in perspective Vinnie's size. How tall is he?


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

looks like a lot of fun! Thanks for sharing the clip!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> You say you make your jumps? It would be nice to have a practice course in the backyard for between class work. The video put in perspective Vinnie's size. How tall is he?


It really is pretty easy to make jumps - they probably cost about $20 each to make. You just need some pvc, pvc joints, pvc glue, nuts and bolts. The only tools you need are a hack saw (I actually have Brian use the big chop saw) and a drill. If you want plans, I can draw them up and scan them for you. I paint the cross bars, but you don't have to - you could just use some tape. 

All of my equipment was made by me or some talented friends (other than the tunnel and the weave pole base). If you look in the video, there is an aluminum frame for an aframe leaning up against the house - that's my next project (my old aframe died :frown! Next summer, the dogwalk will probably have to be replaced/remodeled. It's an accumulation of over 15 years of doing agility. You can do great stuff with pvc :biggrin: 

I could not do agility without having some practice equipment - a few jumps, weaves and a tunnel at least. Clean Run sells some premade equipment if you don't want to make your own. Clean Run Agility Equipment
Their "Ready Jumps" and "Pac n Go" tunnels are nice. I have a friend that shows a poodle in Chicago and she uses these a lot. If I had all the money in the world, I would just order pre made equipment.

Vinnie's AKC height card says he is 17 7/8" tall. So he's a nice compact size.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a wonderful job you do with your dogs. They sure love it! Vinnie is adorable in the new do.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey, I would really love it if you could send me the plans for making jumps.
All I have at the moment are weaves poles, and some jumps would be great 
I have the National Dog Show coming up, and have entered a lot of agility.. so some extra practise wouldn't go amiss!

Awesome video too. Your dogs looked great doing it  
How old is Vinnie now ?


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

I want a big back yard so we can have an agility course to work on, we have to jump fallen trees around here 

If I ever do move back to Oregon, my girlfriend who has 4 poodles has all the equipment and I can train with her !!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks!! Vinnie is 1 1/2 years - I don't think he'll actually be trialing until he's at least three, but he could surprise me! LOL. I'll put some jump plans together and post them.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok - I found something MUCH better than me drawing up plans (I have NO drawing skill - I was going to have to use my Photoshop!). Here are a couple free online plans:

Camp Bandy Jump Plans

Instant Agility Jump

My jumps are most similiar to the "Instant Agility" jumps. The only difference is that I do my PVC "T"s a little differently so that my bottom bar is actually laying on the ground. Also, I do not use adjustable jump cups - I drill a hole in the upright and put 3 1/2" bolts/nuts though them so I have jumps that are more easily adjustable. Just remember when setting your jump heights (drilling the holes) to account for the extra inch to inch and a half of jump bar height.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks AgilityIG..
I will get to gathering materials and making them


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I want to see close up pictures of Vinnie in his lion clip. I'll browse around to see if you have already posted some. One thing I can tell in the video is that it really flows around him.

Frank looks like he just has a blast and could do jumps all day! He looks fast! 

Robin certainly showed how an older gentlemen still has his stuff. He is very graceful and seems like he just floats through the air.

Vinnie was really impressive on the see saw thingy. <---LOL at me. He seems fearless and just ready to go. I'm sure that takes lots of work. As always, that guy can jump! He is a blast to watch and will be super fast.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

PS... Does Betty do agility too? Just curious if she was into that sort of thing.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That was just so much fun to watch, Marsha. Your dogs are very well trained and a joy to watch! Kudos for having two dogs in their later years who are still performing at that level. I just loved watching Vinnie.
_


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing such a fun video. Its great to watch a seasoned competitor. Your foot work and cuing are so smooth. I still look pretty much like a frog in a blender  Vinnie looks like he is coming along nicely.
Thanks for the link to the jump plans. I can't wait to get my husband started on them


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

BFF said:


> I want to see close up pictures of Vinnie in his lion clip. I'll browse around to see if you have already posted some. One thing I can tell in the video is that it really flows around him.
> 
> Vinnie was really impressive on the see saw thingy. <---LOL at me. He seems fearless and just ready to go. I'm sure that takes lots of work. As always, that guy can jump! He is a blast to watch and will be super fast.


I have not gotten any good photos of him in the lion trim yet - it always seems like he is coming at me and you can't see his rear end. LOL I'm going to try to get some decent shots.

Hee hee - the see saw thingy is the teeter. That was actually his first time with it at full competition height. I have had it on the lower heights building up speed and confidence. I was very proud of him. I think he will be a very good agility dog once we can get our act together!!




BFF said:


> PS... Does Betty do agility too? Just curious if she was into that sort of thing.


Betty is, well, Betty. She is a very sweet dog, but a bit of a nitwit (sorry Betty!). I am concentrating on trialing Frank right now. She has her masters titles, and I may run her again some day when I have the patience for her. She makes me a bit crazy. 



apoodleaday said:


> Thanks for sharing such a fun video. Its great to watch a seasoned competitor. Your foot work and cuing are so smooth. I still look pretty much like a frog in a blender  Vinnie looks like he is coming along nicely.
> Thanks for the link to the jump plans. I can't wait to get my husband started on them


ROFL at a frog in a blender!!! I am going to have to remember that one. I have had a LOT LOT LOT of practice. I do have my "frog in a blender" moments. I fell backwards over a tunnel in class last week! Get that hubby working!!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Another training session tonight - hope you guys don't get bored with videos! My Flip video camera is one of my very favorite training tools - I learn so much when I watch my training sessions!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

He looks great! Thank you so much for posting Vinnie updates! I especially enjoy them because

1) Vinnie is just awesome
2)My greyhound was a Vinnie (officially Vincent van Dog)
3) I have a little bit of an obsession with klein poodles haha.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Everyone is looking good..I like to watch the videos.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

No, I won't get tired of watching your videos, so, post away! Love seeing Vinnie.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I have loved Vinnie since day one! Watching him grow and perform is wonderful! Thank you for the plans for the equipment, I will be making some myself! Great videos thank you for sharing your talented dogs.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks!!

I can't wait to see what you guys make - you'll have to post pictures/videos!!


----------



## vikinglady (Aug 1, 2010)

*dog agility*

thanks for posting the videos, and the links to the plans. It would be great to have equipment in my own yard to practice (if I can get off my backside and go make some).


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

it makes a HUGE difference to have it right there to use whenever you want. you won't regret making it!!


----------

